# Award winning kit recipes?



## memainmon (18/4/15)

Do they exist? If so feel free to share (very interested in the simplest one).


----------



## Mardoo (19/4/15)

There's Brewing Classic Styles, which has extract/partial recipes for something like 100 beers. Every recipe in the book has won awards in U.S. competitions. That's the only one I know of. 

http://www.bookdepository.com/Brewing-Classic-Styles-Jamil-Zainasheff/9780937381922


----------



## Matplat (19/4/15)

That book looks awsome, im getting one. Written by the only two famous home brewers whose names i recognise!


----------



## yankinoz (19/4/15)

A lot of kit brewers post on the Cooper site. Dunno about awards, but I never read far over there.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/15)

This one got ranked mid field in the Strong Stouts in the National competitions a few years ago. Didn't win me a medal but it's a well tried and tested headbanger.

23L

2 tins Coopers original series stout
1 kg LDME
1 kg Dex
Just use the kit yeast

small handful of any aroma hops at day 3

about 9% ABV
Consume responsibly and see doctor if pain persists.


----------



## Grott (19/4/15)

Looks like a good one to put you to sleep. :mellow:


----------



## indica86 (19/4/15)

Where's someone with a WW when you need one?


----------



## superstock (19/4/15)

Matplat said:


> That book looks awsome, im getting one. Written by the only two famous home brewers whose names i recognise!


Just bought a copy.
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-AU/ebook/brewing-classic-styles?utm_source=au.shopping.com&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=title-Brewing+Classic+Styles
Cheapest around.


----------



## manticle (19/4/15)

Depends on what you want to make.
Off the top of my head, dan dainton's Russian imperial stout, dr smurto's golden ale (kit version) and pretty sure barls did a raspberry lambic or somesuch from a kit.
There will be many more and plenty of extract ones too, including waggastew aipa from memory.


----------



## memainmon (19/4/15)

So im looking at this one http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/502-drsmurtos-golden-ale/, are all the hops added to be dry hopped and would affect flavour badly if they were all dry hopped?


----------



## manticle (19/4/15)

The hops are at 3 stages - 15 min boil, 5 min boil and dry. Yes it will affect the flavour if all added dry.


----------



## indica86 (19/4/15)

A stack of very good recipes here http://www.coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/overview/
A great way to learn and to move on from simple cans.


----------



## wobbly (19/4/15)

indica86 said:


> Where's someone with a WW when you need one?


Just in case you thought we had gone away and just in case you had forgotten here are a couple

http://www.williamswarn.com/Gold-Medal-2012#.VTNECyGeDGc

https://vimeo.com/68343705

Some times I just can't help my self

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Matplat (20/4/15)

superstock said:


> Just bought a copy.
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-AU/ebook/brewing-classic-styles?utm_source=au.shopping.com&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=title-Brewing+Classic+Styles
> Cheapest around.


Too late! Already bought the one in the original link, $23 including P&P aint bad though....

I recently learned about SMASH all-grain beers (single malt and single hop) and that it is a good way to simultaneously make fantastic beers and learn what each ingredient brings to the table. I have decided that I'm going to use the concept with extract.... LDME, one spec grain, one hop.

Apparently Nelson Sauvin is a prime candidate for a single hop brew, 100g in the mail to me!

Cheers, Matt


----------



## stompnground (23/4/15)

superstock said:


> Just bought a copy.
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-AU/ebook/brewing-classic-styles?utm_source=au.shopping.com&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=title-Brewing+Classic+Styles
> Cheapest around.


sweet i just ordered a copy too, thanks guys  I like the sound of the SMASH idea too. i have a bunch of Pacific Gem that i might use in a dark amber ale... yum yum


----------



## Blind Dog (23/4/15)

wobbly said:


> Just in case you thought we had gone away and just in case you had forgotten here are a couple
> 
> http://www.williamswarn.com/Gold-Medal-2012#.VTNECyGeDGc
> 
> ...


you're quite a bloke. Love your chutzpa


----------

